# New brake calipers lighter than Zero Gravity



## henry (Mar 17, 2004)

New lightweight brakes from Holland- Check out: www.m5-ligfietsen.nl/main.php?sNewLang=GB ... spotted on cyclingnews website 2 weeks ago..


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*The lighter is without brake shoes.*

add the shoes and the are about 8 grams heavier than zero G's.



henry said:


> New lightweight brakes from Holland- Check out: www.m5-ligfietsen.nl/main.php?sNewLang=GB ... spotted on cyclingnews website 2 weeks ago..


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I rode with someone who used ZG brakes last weekend. I didn't really like the machined look, but after clicking on the link to those brakes, I like them a whole lot better. Those brakes are U-G-L-Y !!! They look like the old brake arch form Marzzochi Bomber forks.


----------



## henry (Mar 17, 2004)

*Retro look*



spookyload said:


> I rode with someone who used ZG brakes last weekend. I didn't really like the machined look, but after clicking on the link to those brakes, I like them a whole lot better. Those brakes are U-G-L-Y !!! They look like the old brake arch form Marzzochi Bomber forks.


I actually think they are an interesting design and makes a change from the modern smooth look. Also their performance is supposed to be very good all be it not yet tested/reviewed...


----------



## poshscot (Dec 14, 2004)

theres a couple of sets of brakes here that are around 20g lighter than ZGs if you take into account say 50g for brake pads...

http://www.poshbikes.com/cat.php?brakes


... but look at the price - thats near a $1000 to you over the pond!!!


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

henry said:


> New lightweight brakes from Holland- Check out: www.m5-ligfietsen.nl/main.php?sNewLang=GB ... spotted on cyclingnews website 2 weeks ago..



Mine shipped today. I am using Zero G now and very curious if the [reputed] M5 stiffness is apparent in actual use.


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

Zero G brakes are nice, I wish they came in more colors...


----------



## Tony Shih (Sep 7, 2005)

spookyload said:


> I rode with someone who used ZG brakes last weekend. I didn't really like the machined look, but after clicking on the link to those brakes, I like them a whole lot better. Those brakes are U-G-L-Y !!! They look like the old brake arch form Marzzochi Bomber forks.


mayeb on a black BMC bike like carbonload has, it would look OK, to accomdate the special seatstay.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

carioca said:


> Zero G brakes are nice, I wish they came in more colors...


C'mon, you can get this stunning uh, Bluish Purple set 

<a href=https://cgi.ebay.com/Used-Zero-Gravity-05-SS-Brake-Calipers_W0QQitemZ7183559786QQcategoryZ42331QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem>Yuck</a>
 
<img src=https://i7.ebayimg.com/01/i/04/f2/b1/39_1_b.JPG>


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Tony Shih said:


> mayeb on a black BMC bike like carbonload has, it would look OK, to accomdate the special seatstay.


Thanks, but man those brakes are ugly.

I'm on the fence about Zero Gravity's looks as well and had I not ordered a set for my new BMC, and had another frame, like a C-50, I probably would have passed on them, if were not for the rave reviews Ive read about the performance of the 05's.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

carbonLORD said:


> C'mon, you can get this stunning uh, Bluish Purple set
> 
> Yuck


 He says it's just a bad photo, they are really silver.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

FTF said:


> He says it's just a bad photo, they are really silver.


ti are black. Stainless steal is silver. Used ones on ebay are painted blue. 

And just for the record, OG's rule


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Looks fake to me. The blue haze over the brake pads is suspect.


----------

